
Why Developers Become Frustrated and Companies Can’t Find Talent - wyclif
https://codeburst.io/why-developers-become-frustrated-and-companies-cant-find-talent-c4114d8b72ac
======
cellularmitosis
I agree somewhat with the "developer's journey" diagram, but I noticed the
reason given for the "frustration" step is that senior devs get roped into
fixing others bad code.

This hasn't been my experience. The frustration typically comes from a lack of
autonomy. I think scrum is great for guiding junior devs, but as you become
more senior, it seems to ensure the company only makes use of your "junior
dev" qualities. I don't know why so many companies seem so terrified of
letting go of the reins on their senior devs for a few weeks at a time and see
what they come up with on their own. I mean, that's where gmail came from...

------
preordained
I don't know. It's not my experience that whether kicked off by novices or
experts or anything in between, that the initial architecture will ever be
done so well as to make maintenance and quality some kind of breeze when
reality (users) sets in. Only if your problem space is so well known or tidy
that it can basically be codified by an expert (which leaves like compilers,
and a few other things).

I don't disagree that you don't want a bunch of greenhorns laying out the
foundations for some big, long-term project. But, I just don't think it is
ever realistic to avoid warts, and shortcomings, etc. and things that will
"frustrate" developers because they would have built it perfect if only they
had been there (accompanied by their hindsight...) but now they have to touch
legacy code--icky!

That's my .02, but I think we as developers can often be prima donnas this
way. It can't all be blue ocean and greenfield (i.e. fun). Dealing with and
minimizing the shortcomings of software that has hardened and can't just be
completely reimagined is--and will always be--part of the job.

~~~
abc_lisper
Primadonnas is going a little far. There is a lot of code that is really
horrible, convoluted, and the meaning is only apparent to people who wrote it.
I don’t think this is “just” a problem with programmers, anybody gets
frustrated when they don’t understand what’s going on. One can only untie the
knots so far, under timelines and repeat it day after day, year after year.

------
ericmcer
With how fast stuff frameworks and libraries are becoming old/invalid we are
all fooling ourselves if we think code we are writing today won’t be looked at
with some disdain 5+ years from now. My current project at work is
transitioning a backbone app > react. The app was originally jquery and a team
before me moved the whole thing to backbone. There are comments throughout
about how good the B.B. stuff is, how solid this new architecture will be. Now
I am here three years later replacing it, with no illusions about the
longevity of what I am writing.

------
spirate
The startup scene (time and money pressure) may help in that, but IMHO one can
only write quality software if the problem is understood enough (or it was
already solved before). However, usually, startups keep pivoting now and then
trying to make a [new] product guided by customer actual needs (which may be
different from what they had started with). I assume good design comes from a
holistic view of the problem and experience. if you are solving the problem
one bite at a time then this becomes harder (how everything fits together
elegantly?). YMMV

------
james1071
I am only a hobby programmer, but have some observations based on the
developers who I have met at various meetups and other gatherings.

1 There is probably a wider range of ability in software developing than in
many other fields.

2 Other fields have better methods of filtering the good performers to the
good employers.

Hence the problem of mismatched employers and developers.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Why are there two qualities in the diagram?

Why is the developers journey a circle?

Don't fraustrated experienced, well paid developers quit to do their own new
project? If so, do they do them better?

